# How do you like to eat fresh apples?



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 30, 2020)

It is apple season here in New Jersey. 
I decided to make some apple sauce today since we got our first dusting of snow and it's so dreary out. Nothing makes the house smell better than apples cooking. I made some plain and some with cinnamon. 
I rarely add sugar if ever.
As I was going about the business of slicing and cooking I got to thinking about how many ways people eat fresh apples.
My hubby came in and grabbed one and took a knife and cut off thin slices and ate it as he sliced.
My son peels his apples.
My daughter slices them thickly and takes out the core for the grandkids.
I like to munch right into them. If the skins are a bit tough I peel it first. 
How do you like to eat apples?


----------



## Devi (Oct 30, 2020)

My absolute favorite is baked apples. Slice them in half, then cut out the core, place in a baking pan with a cup of water in the bottom, and add butter, sliced almonds and cinnamon on top.

Bake at 350(?) degrees for about half an hour. Absolutely delicious!

[Edited to add the sliced almonds.]


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 30, 2020)

I use one of these or a knife.

A fresh apple with a slice of sharp cheddar cheese or a slather of peanut butter makes a decent snack/meal.





I use the apple corer slicer gadget when I'm making apple crisp.  I section the apple and then use a paring knife to take off a single slice of skin and cut each wedge in two.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

I attack them in full-savage mode! LOL!

No peeling, no nothing, just get busy and start eating!


----------



## asp3 (Oct 30, 2020)

If I'm at home I like to cut them into 4 to 8 wedges cut out the seed section and eat them skin on.  If I'm elsewhere I just wash and eat them .  I think that I'm missing out on some of the apple when I do that though because I never get enough of the flesh around the core.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 30, 2020)

Just pick one up and begin chomping on it.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 30, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Just pick one up and begin chomping on it.



This!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Just pick one up and begin chomping on it.


ROFLMAO!

You and I, Lew, we're from the no-nonsense generation!


----------



## Ferocious (Oct 30, 2020)

*I was once given an apple by a girl named Eve.............. then she had her wicked way with me!*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *I was once given an apple by a girl named Eve.............. then she had her wicked way with me!*


Let me guess... she turned your apple into sauce?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 30, 2020)

With melted English toffee wrapped around them 

I enjoy them plain as well as in slow cooking porridge with raisins or cranberries and a bit of spice


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> With melted English toffee wrapped around them
> View attachment 131157


And the candy apples, too!

There was a home we kids used to visit every Halloween, where the lady made and handed out candy apples. So, so good!


----------



## Ferocious (Oct 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Let me guess... she turned your apple into sauce?


*No, Marg, I never got to eat that apple.......I was otherwise engaged.... *


----------



## Keesha (Oct 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> And the candy apples, too!
> 
> There was a home we kids used to visit every Halloween, where the lady made and handed out candy apples. So, so good!


Get out! There was a woman about 1/2 a mile from us who used to make the best fresh toffee apples. The only thing is that you actually HAD to have or do a trick for the candy apple. Many people skipped  out and left but it was one of my favourite parts of Halloween that I looked forward to so I sang to her every year for one. The best  ever.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 30, 2020)

Wash (of course) and then just eat. Gala apples are my favourite but they seem to be flown over from a few different countries in and outside Europe? Haven't tried with peanut butter, thanks for the idea @Aunt Bea.

Now if you didn't just want to eat it .............


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

I have to cut it into thin slices to eat it.  My jaws are bone on bone so no biting into anything hard.  I suppose I should have talked less and listened more.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2020)

I don't really enjoy apples. Sometimes a few slices dipped in caramel sauce are nice.

As kids, one of my friends ate green apples with salt; she carried around her salt shaker outside with her apple.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 30, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *No, Marg, I never got to eat that apple.......I was otherwise engaged.... *


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 30, 2020)

Ohhhh...granny smith apples with salt. Yum


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2020)

I like to take each side and cut if off with a knife, eat the sections then finish off a little bit from the core.  I only like tart apples, Pink Lady, Granny Smith, Braeburn.


----------



## Chet (Oct 30, 2020)

My favorite is Honey Crisp apples fresh out of the fridge cut in quarters and removing the center.


----------



## jujube (Oct 30, 2020)

Pressed, made into cider and a healthy slug of Fireball whiskey added.  That warms you from the toes up.


----------



## Knight (Oct 30, 2020)

Deep dish apple pie with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## win231 (Oct 30, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Just pick one up and begin chomping on it.


Me, too.  When I'm hungry (which is 24/7), I don't have time to waste.


----------

